# Did the Border crisis end?



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I just scanned drudge, Briebart, HuffPo, CNN, GoogleNews, and a self-defense forum.
No one is talking about the border crisis anymore.

Did I miss something? Ive been busy... but


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Not much of a problem for Texas right now with 10,000 guardsmen that Perry sent.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

There is no border crisis. Just a lot of lefty snowbirds coming back from their vacation.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

We got ameridistracted from it


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Still there, but who is an Oscar or Grammy winner is more important, or hw big Kardashian boobs are


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It's not like any of them are terrorists or have the Ebola virus. Nothing to see just hardworking fruit pickers! Did someone say kardashian boobs?!?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama told the press to shut up about it and they did.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Probably true


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The sheep can only focus on one shiny spinning object at one time.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Deebo said:


> The sheep can only focus on one shiny spinning object at one time.


I was going to make a comment, but I'd be banned for sure if I did. 
It did involve shiny spinning objects, though.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Deebo said:


> The sheep can only focus on one shiny spinning object at one time.


Seems to be more sheep, than I expected.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its now yesterdays news. Burning and looting make a better story. While guardsmen help there is still a lot of open boarder. Can you say New Mexico or Arizona? Texas is so big that it would take about half the US Army to effectively close it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Thats it get me on the Ballot, I'll run but a whole graveyard of bones will come out of the closet.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I just scanned drudge, Briebart, HuffPo, CNN, GoogleNews, and a self-defense forum.
> No one is talking about the border crisis anymore.
> 
> Did I miss something? Ive been busy... but


Kim Kardashian Has A New Line Of Clothes In Nude. The Simpsons Entire History Of Episodes SeStarted Broadcast Today On FXS.

This Was The News On NPR Yesterday.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The Simpsons are doing a special? Will Jessica be on it? I still find it interesting how she rode her brother's shirt tail to fame!


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Every great civilization falls eventually.
Bread and circuses - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I just scanned drudge, Briebart, HuffPo, CNN, GoogleNews, and a self-defense forum.
> No one is talking about the border crisis anymore.
> 
> Did I miss something? Ive been busy... but


 What border are you referring to? The St. Louis / Ferguson Mo. Border? Illegal Aliens from Chicago pouring in!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

The current trend -- get the sheep stirred up on a topic. Run the topic for two or three weeks then run a new topic/emergency to the sheep because their attention span has been exceeded!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My conspiracy side believes the border "crises" was a conceived act by this regime to try and take the mid term elections from the conservatives. I think they believed the Mexican / Central / a South Americans would save the left as the right blocked the importation of the "poor" children. Oops...it I didn't go over well so a white cop shot a little (290lb) boy and the radicals we left in Iraq chopped off a reporters head instead.



CWOLDOJAX said:


> I just scanned drudge, Briebart, HuffPo, CNN, GoogleNews, and a self-defense forum.
> No one is talking about the border crisis anymore.
> 
> Did I miss something? Ive been busy... but


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

mwhartman said:


> The current trend -- get the sheep stirred up on a topic. Run the topic for two or three weeks then run a new topic/emergency to the sheep because their attention span has been exceeded!!!!!!!!!


Ditto that.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Seems to be more sheep, than I expected.


I'm not convinced. Granted, there's too many, but you have to take into account that there is no non-partisanship and objectivity in journalism anymore. There is a very slanted bias by the media and the people who run it, and there's this incessant need for the new generation to prove just how much they fit in with the new progressive world. That's not some grand conspiracy, that's a simple fact that you can see in play every day.

However, there's an awful lot of people who don't buy into it. You just don't hear about them, because they're not the ones giving interviews. They're the ones working most days to put food on the table, they're the ones who stand on their porches in the morning remembering what it all used to look like. There's a lot of them out there, just don't expect to ever hear them properly represented en masse. I know my neighbors, and they know what's happening. I talk to people randomly, not just at gun shows, at supermarkets, at the corner store, hiking trails near here, a surprising amount aren't comfortable with this direction.

Keep an eye open for them. Every person you talk to can change something. The rabble gets loud during a crisis, but it's not about knee-jerk reactions; it's the people who act when the dust settles that will make a difference. They're out there.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

ATF, IRS, AP, Benghazi, nobody remembers them just in time for the election this fall. Coincidence?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Drudge, middle column, about half way down. 4 links.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

doesn't look like it does it?

Texas Border Bust: Cash, Weapons and Grenades Seized


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone remember something about an airliner full of people that just vanished over Malaysia?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Kauboy,

The border is a headline again.
Seems to me this would be a good time for the govt to tell "citizens" to be alert and ready.

DannyDefense,
I hope every vet, and "citizen" are ready to protect their families and civilians.


----------

